# Husky III Bull Rope?



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone using this? Treeman Supply has this rope at an excellent price. The product description sounds just like stable braid... Same as stable braid?


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 13, 2010)

Never heard of it. Link?


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Here ya go:

http://www.treemansupply.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HBR34


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

That link is to the 3/4" bull rope. They have 1/2" and 5/8" on the main product page as well.


----------



## bulldoglover (Dec 13, 2010)

I had a nice 200 foot piece of husky rope (thanks to a top notch ground guy I have 3 pieces of husky rope now. It is an ok rope, its been a long time since I have used any other bull rope so I can't compare it too well. I got that because of the price. Mine came from treestuff.com, one of or sponsors of course.)


----------



## TreeAce (Dec 13, 2010)

I talked to a guy at the TCIA expo at the booth that had Husky ropes on display. They were from the manufacturer. I spoke briefly with him and he assured me the rope is not a stable braid clone and is much different and in fact...better than stable braid. IDK about all that but that is what he told me. I am sorry I cant remember the reasons he gave me for them being different. I know that I am going to buy 200ft of 1/2 come spring...I do know that!


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I am going to buy 150' of the 5/8 and check it out. I have only used stable braid for heavy rigging for at least 12 years now. Can't remember what I was using before that. Whatever it was I was picking it up off the shelf at the local arborist supply and it was a 3/4 white rope. Might have been stable braid as well, I just can't remember.


----------



## pdqdl (Dec 13, 2010)

That is NOT stable braid. It says on the link that it has a nylon core.

Nylon typically has more stretch than the other fiber, and I would expect the whole rope to have more stretch & bounce than Stable Braid, with similar wear characteristics on the cover.

Strength... ?

Dynamic loading, with similar strength to StableBraid: probably better.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Anyone using this? Treeman Supply has this rope at an excellent price. The product description sounds just like stable braid... Same as stable braid?



I have 150' lenghts of 5/8" and 9/16" husky bull rope and I think its good stuff. Good for natural crotch rigging. I Picked up a couple lengths yale polydyne 5/8" and 3/4" when it first came out and I like the husky alot better than the yale polydyne. The polydyne milks real bad compared to the husky. I have cut off over a foot of the outter sleeve even when you use it with a block. All in all I have been very happy with husky bull ropes and will continue to use them. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Good info. Thanks.

Nova time for you.


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 13, 2010)

tree md said:


> Good info. Thanks.
> 
> Nova time for you.



Nova time??


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Oak Savanna said:


> Nova time??



Look at the bright shiny new star under your user name.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Oak Savanna said:


> I have 150' lenghts of 5/8" and 9/16" husky bull rope and I think its good stuff. Good for natural crotch rigging. I Picked up a couple lengths yale polydyne 5/8" and 3/4" when it first came out and I like the husky alot better than the yale polydyne. The polydyne milks real bad compared to the husky. I have cut off over a foot of the outter sleeve even when you use it with a block. All in all I have been very happy with husky bull ropes and will continue to use them. Just my 2 cents.



Have you had any problems with it hockling in a porta wrap?


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 13, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Have you had any problems with it hockling in a porta wrap?



No problems with the husky rope in a porty. I usually order from wesspur, but there is a arborist supply about an hour from my town and they carry husky ropes, I was in jamb one day and had to run to that store to pick up some new rigging gear for a job and ended up coming out with a length of husky bull rope as well.The price was right! I had never heard of it before and the guy said they sell alot of it so I thought I would give it a shot and have been happy with it so far. If I remember correctly, the stuff I have is huskyII. Not sure how different it is from the huskyIII. The 9/16 I have is yellow with green tracer in the braid, the 5/8 is red with green tracer in the braid. And I am pretty sure the husky 3/4 is orange with green in the braid. Everything is exactly the same as the stable braid! The 9/16 and 5/8 huskyII is alittle stronger than the stable braid in those sizes. Only ever used husky and yale polydyne bull ropes and as it stands right now once its time to retire the polydyne its back to the husky for me, or try something else out.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Oak Savanna said:


> No problems with the husky rope in a porty. I usually order from wesspur, but there is a arborist supply about an hour from my town and they carry husky ropes, I was in jamb one day and had to run to that store to pick up some new rigging gear for a job and ended up coming out with a length of husky bull rope as well.The price was right! I had never heard of it before and the guy said they sell alot of it so I thought I would give it a shot and have been happy with it so far. If I remember correctly, the stuff I have is huskyII. Not sure how different it is from the huskyIII. The 9/16 I have is yellow with green tracer in the braid, the 5/8 is red with green tracer in the braid. And I am pretty sure the husky 3/4 is orange with green in the braid. Everything is exactly the same as the stable braid! The 9/16 and 5/8 huskyII is alittle stronger than the stable braid in those sizes. Only ever used husky and yale polydyne bull ropes and as it stands right now once its time to retire the polydyne its back to the husky for me, or try something else out.


 
And just to beat a dead horse, you've seriously never had an issue natural crotching with this rope? No significant burns?


----------



## Oak Savanna (Dec 13, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> And just to beat a dead horse, you've seriously never had an issue natural crotching with this rope? No significant burns?



To be completely honest, there is some glazing on the old red 5/8 line I have with is currently retired. When you get that rope brand new the paper inside the bag says it has some protective coating on it to help prevent abrasion. Kinda like a waxy plastic feel to it, I pretty sure the glazing is from that coating wearing off during natural crotch rigging. But to be completly honest again, that 5/8 rope has been in some rough oak crotches where a block should have been hung and has let down some wood that probably should have had a 3/4 line on it. I have had the odd ground guy who likes to let pieces down 100mph as well! I fixed that right away. Its tough stuff and has taken a beating. I am happy with it, others might have a different experience with it.


----------



## tree md (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, when I posted this question I was looking at the 3/4" which is the Husky III. The 5/8 is Husky II and the 1/2 is Husky I.

Sounds like good rope to me though, I'm buying some of the 5/8.


----------



## shooterschafer (Nov 4, 2012)

*Any feedback on the Husky 3/4 rope ?*

I came across this thread as I was shopping for a new bull rope. Any reviews on this rope? It is quite a bit cheaper than stable braid. Thanks in advance for your reply's.


----------



## beastmaster (Nov 4, 2012)

shooterschafer said:


> I came across this thread as I was shopping for a new bull rope. Any reviews on this rope? It is quite a bit cheaper than stable braid. Thanks in advance for your reply's.



I am going to order some this week from, "tree stuff". They told me(Tree stuff)that its more like dynasorp, then stable braid. I am getting 200 ft of the 9/16 and 150 ft of 5/8. With the money I saved, I'm getting a new pulley too. That little bit of give in the rope 
is a good thing all the way around. I'm not catching anything 3 or 4 ft. from a deck or roof anyway.
Though I never used husky rope I have done a lot of research on it and it seems like fine rope, for sure not bad rope.


----------



## ConcordGarden (Nov 6, 2012)

We have been selling their 5/8" and 3/4" bull ropes for quite a few years now and all of my local tree customers haven't had any complaints or request anything different. I've had a lot of requests for different climbing lines but these Bull Ropes seems to hold up pretty well. Generally cut in 150-200-250ft lengths. 

It's been a pretty good company to do business with as well. Hopefully this helps your buying decision.


----------



## wottiv (Nov 6, 2012)

I am looking for a light rigging line and through my research understood that a double braid was a poor choice for natural crotch rigging. I guess because the weight is not evenly distributed through the rope. It is interesting that these husky ropes seem to work well with natural crotching. I was looking at this line before I heard that double braid was a poor choice. I have been thinking about getting a 150' section of arbor-plex for its value and ability to withstand natural crotching- if anyone has any input, or thinks the husky rope would be a safe choice... Let me know!


----------



## mattfr12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Blakesmaster said:


> And just to beat a dead horse, you've seriously never had an issue natural crotching with this rope? No significant burns?



light stuff no problem. When you get into wood it will turn into a wire cable, deffinetly needs a pully ive had about 5 of them so far.


----------



## TreeAce (Nov 6, 2012)

I have 200 feet of 1/2 husky and I think its pretty decent. Goundies say they like it ok. I natural crotch with a porty all the time and it has held up pretty good. hackles up a bit but its nothing a good rope man cant manage. It hackles less if a block is used. personally, I like double esterlon the best. I would not bother with arbor plex myself. Although i have 120 feet of it on the truck. Dam thing wont die. But its only for a pull line or VERY light rigging. I have had it a long time. It quickly takes on a rough texture that I dont care for.


----------



## wottiv (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply regarding the arborplex TreeAce. I had a feeling there was a reason that it was priced so low-
I heard that the arbormaster line might be a good choice for natural crotch rigging.


----------

